# Damon Diadema -Tailless Whip Scorpion info wanted!



## JoeR (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm thinking of getting one of these, can anyone give me any info on this particular species or let me know if this care sheet would apply to this one
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/invert-care-sheets/89957-whip-scorpion-care-sheet.html
I'm new to these guys and they look pretty cool, would be nice to keep one:2thumb:


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Vinegaroons (Uropygi) are burrowers so they'll need a different style of enclosure.

As for D.diadema (Amblypygi) they need a tall enclosue with pieces of bark for them to hide behind during the day, they moult like a mantis or stick insects in that they moult hanging upside down, which they usually do from either the cieling of the enclosure or the bark. They dont like being kept dry either and like it humid, any dryer and they have moulting problems.

As for feeding an adult would be happy with a cricket a week.
I keep all of mine at room temps.

D.diadema are very docile animals and if gently nudged to walk onto your hand they are fine. I've recently got Charon grayi which are very skittish and a lot like a huntsman spider only more stubborn.

All species of tailless whip scorpion that i know of do well kept communally, they are very social. The only time they need to be seperated are gravid females from the rest of the group as they can get very protective of the young and kill other whip scorpions, although the young will live with her fine.

Hope this helps, deffiniatly get one, they are one my favorite invertebrates and amazing to keep.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

take this adive, this guy is the one to talk to for whippies and the like


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

I wrote an amblypygi care sheet too.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

GRB said:


> I wrote an amblypygi care sheet too.


course you did, forgot about you grant :blush:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/invert-care-sheets/418486-amblypygid-care-updated.html

this it ?


----------



## JoeR (Dec 24, 2009)

Thank you Dessicata, I've got quite a few mantises so I'll make sure the lil dude has got plenty of space to molt, what would be a decent size enclosure for an adult? I'll be in B&Q in a few days so a rough idea will help loads!
@GRB, I will go find that care sheet right now!


----------



## JoeR (Dec 24, 2009)

spinnin_tom said:


> course you did, forgot about you grant :blush:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/invert-care-sheets/418486-amblypygid-care-updated.html
> 
> this it ?


That was an easy find, thanks Tom :no1:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

JoeR said:


> That was an easy find, thanks Tom :no1:


no problem mate 

have you got the E.flavicaudis yet??


----------



## JoeR (Dec 24, 2009)

Of course!! Ya need to get on scorpion forum  I got a trio, one ate the other 2:O and a friend of mine's one just had babies so I'll have a few more kept SEPARATELY this time and it'll all be good!!! They're brilliant!


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

JoeR said:


> Of course!! Ya need to get on scorpion forum  I got a trio, one ate the other 2:O and a friend of mine's one just had babies so I'll have a few more kept SEPARATELY this time and it'll all be good!!! They're brilliant!


awesome, i do flick through scorpion forum 
caolan (159) has just had some babies and i'm getting some


----------



## JoeR (Dec 24, 2009)

Nice one dude


----------



## lizbristol (May 30, 2010)

Would def recommend D. diadema to keep - they're fascinating to watch, especially when they use their 'whips' to nudge crickets towards their waiting jaws!

We got ours about a month ago, and she has been eating LOADS since then - it might be an individual thing (she's just greedy!) or as I suspect, she was being a little underfed at the place we got her.

Ours is called Indy, as in Indiana Jones, because of the whip... My OH is a fan of terrible puns


----------

